
Matthias Wandel Builds a 42“ belt sander - KhalilK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptXZRrb8gjw
======
tired_man
Watch the adventure when an Engineer takes up woodworking...

Mathias ([https://www.woodgears.ca/](https://www.woodgears.ca/)) has made some
incredible bench tools and woodworking projects.

